# Ear Exam under general anesthesia



## oakgirl75

Hello fellow coders- I am need of assistance on a ASC ENT procedure code:

The patient is autistic and unable to communicate so the dr brought her in to the ASC for a ear exam w/ microscope under general anesthesia, during the exam he did remove impacted cerumen and had a ABR done. For the ASC is there a cpt code for a ear exam under general anesthesia? I can not use the 62502 because he did not evaluate the nose or larynx.

Thanks


----------



## dimmitta

In the instance you describe, I would bill for the cerumen removal (69210) and the ABR (92585). I have billed the 92502 before with a 52 modifier in an instance where my doctor examined the ear but not the nose or larynx. Hope this helps!


----------



## OCD_coder

I wonder if mod-23 would help support the claim.  It's not "usual" to have to sedate a patient to do cerumen removal.

Just a thought.


----------

